# [Wet Thumb Forum]-A gallon is a gallon ???



## perrush (Feb 24, 2003)

don't know where else to put this, so just place it here.

This is probably the most stupid question on this forum







but I'll ask it anyway









If you guys talk about 'a gallon' do you mean an 'US gallon' or an 'imperial' one ??

The US Gallon = 3.78 L
the Imperial : 4.54 L

just to be sure ...









Perrush


----------



## perrush (Feb 24, 2003)

don't know where else to put this, so just place it here.

This is probably the most stupid question on this forum







but I'll ask it anyway









If you guys talk about 'a gallon' do you mean an 'US gallon' or an 'imperial' one ??

The US Gallon = 3.78 L
the Imperial : 4.54 L

just to be sure ...









Perrush


----------



## Alex (Mar 31, 2004)

Since the UK has gone metric I don't think they talk about imperial measurements anymore


----------



## countrymouse (Jul 6, 2003)

I suppose it depends upon whether the poster is from the US or UK. I've been assuming that we're talking about US gallons.

________________________
Still a work in progress


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

what's the UK?............ huh? i don't remember seeing it on any of our US maps... what?? it's not part of the US? i thought we were the center of the world and nothing existed beyong the big blue lakes off our coasts... aaawwww man, public schools fail again... my head hurts...










JP


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Another good reason to edit one's profile and make sure the field is filled out so we have a basic idea about where you are from.

I don't think anyone uses Imperial gallons. Either US gallons or liters.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## perrush (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok Thanks,

like I said : " just to be sure "









Perrush


----------



## Ngaio (Oct 7, 2004)

Over at tropicalfishcentre.co.uk I've seen some posts refering to Imperial gallons. But it's usually liters and if someone is talkng Imperial they tend to say so. 

I enjoy the heck out of the differences in english I see on the internet in posts/sites from english speaking countries other than the US.


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

The last place I saw imperial gallons was in Canada. Its just north of the great lakes. You know, those lakes where the power blackout came from.


----------



## highdownfox (Feb 16, 2004)

Many treatments ets in UK still give doses for Imp Gals then give a conversion table for US gals. Although the UK is now metric most of us still work in imperial. Feet, inches, gals, fluid ounces, pounds and ounces are still the most common measurements in the UK

Rosemary
Prof of Tolkien-ology
'Give it to us raw and wriggling - you keep nasty chips' *Smeagol*The Two Towers


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

If the world got only one system, the world would be a easier place...

be that gallon litters or kintros whatever...

wait....the world already accepted the metric system...









there should be an American president with a little courage, changing to metric would bring his popularity down, nevertheless would be great for all industries that sell outside the US...

it's not only in measurements standards, temperature, electricity, even in television...
most of the world uses PAL and you use NTSC, (some european engineers usually joke about NTSC format... N.T.S.C. Not The Same Colour)

You are a world...outside the world...you don't care if you cannot sell abroad without some modifications, you have a world (a big market) inside...

And this is another SMART way to protect your's internal market from foreigners...
don't you think?


----------



## kris (Jan 1, 2005)

don't blame american public schools if you don't know where or what the UK is. my first graders not only know where it is, they know that it closer to europe than it is to the US.
perhaps, you should return to 1st grade.








all in good fun, that one...
as to the US going to metric, Antonio mi amigo, it has less to do with courage and more to do with having to recalibrate enormous amounts of manufacturing machinery. 
not everything happens in the US on account of self-centered ness or a xenophobic misunderstanding of our neighbors. perhaps you should remember that...


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

Yes, I know that...but you must take notice that you are a little closed to the outside...
for instance you are the only country not adopting the metric system...








I guess you HAVE THE right to be closed to whatever you want...US still is a free nation...I think...









Sometimes I do prefer a more closed Portugal than what we have...
"there is a cold air flow on our house..."

we portuguese don't use the "mi" word (only for music...)









you should have said:
_António, meu amigo..._
close but not the same...

Regards!
António Vitor

my previous post was a little too much agressive, I thought that the first sentence of kristen's post was adressed to me...
nop it was a answer to jpmtotoro reply. (so I edited that post)

I apologyse for that Kristen!
sorry!

[This message was edited by António Vitor on Wed March 03 2004 at 08:45 PM.]


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Batente de Antonio que mostra fora









Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Ngaio (Oct 7, 2004)

Waaaayyyy back in the 1970s, when I was in high school, we learned the metric system. We were all going to convert, remember? And working with tenths is much easier than eighths. I wish we'd gone ahead with the conversion. It would be ancient history at this point.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Jimmy Carter planned on the country converting to metric back in the 70's. There of course was a lot of wailing and moaning from industries that had to retool before that could happen. When we elected Reagan that conversion went down the tubes.

Since then most every American factory has probably retooled a couple times or gone under.

Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------



## rocco (Jan 6, 2004)

it starts with the metric system, then the next thing you know they will want us to drive on the wrong side of the road!


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

"they"???
Who are they?

the british?


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Heck, "they" might even want us to learn more than one language!


Roger Miller


----------



## rocco (Jan 6, 2004)

antonio,
yep, the british and anyone else driving on the wrong side!


----------

